# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Wireless Signal Strength

## mojiro

> Retrieves wireless signal strength and returns current bandwidth.
> 
> The colours of the bars change as the bandwidth changes; green for fast connection, yellow for a medium connection, and red slow. They also change depending on the current signal strength; excellent, very good, good, low, very low. The object also displays your SSID and the state of your internet connection.
> 
> Please refer to the readme.txt file included in the zip for more information regarding usage of this widget.
> 
> 
> Update v2.3 build 016 (10.31.05 @ 8:00a)
> ------------------
> ...




http://exoduscrow.deviantart.com/art/St ... 2-13807823
http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx? ... bid=34&c=1

----------

